# Nutzungsregeln im Forum



## Heiko (30 Dezember 2002)

Ich habe für das Forum einige explizite Nutzungsregeln erlassen.
Praktisch wird sich hier vom Handling her nichts ändern, der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ich versucht habe die Regeln in ein paar deutsche Sätze zu fassen.

Die Regeln sind über folgenden Link zugänglich:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php

*Mit der Nutzung des Forums erkennt jeder User die Regeln an!*

Eventuelle Diskussionen zu diesme Thema bitte nicht hier, sondern dort:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1091


----------

